

Focus and the Difference Between Losing and Being Beaten - gmays
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/12/focus-and-the-difference-between-losing-and-being-beaten/

======
hackerjam
off topic: if the hacker news community is NOT familiar with farnam street and
the person who writes the book reviews, shane parrish, you are in for a real
treat. be prepared to linger. it is one of my favorite go-to sites for insight
and inspiration. shane will introduce you to non-mainstream books that are
mind altering.

the other day i noticed that he is accepting donations to buy books for kids
to give out at christmas time. if are looking to give a gift that keeps on
giving, i would suggest checking him out. i think there are some projects
going on here in the usa, btw, if memory servers me correctly, shane is
located in ottawa, ontario canada.

disclaimer: i have no connection to shane or his site. i am just a loyal
lurker who reads and bookmarks his blog postings on a regular basis.

